# Belden Falls Branch Ry. Steam Up 7/18/09



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

A great time in Vermont at the Belden Falls Branch Ry steam up yesterday. Here is a short video. Unfortunately I missed getting videos of Llyn's green boilered K-27, Walt's new creation, and any of Larry's engines.




Thanks to Larry and Loretta for hosting!

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some more photos of Larry's Belden Falls steamup.

Rick Richardson brought his two cylinder Shay. After topping off the water, he sent it on its way once again.








As Rick's shay moved out sedately, my K28 marched on by with a string of Belden Falls coaches.










Alan Redeker steamed up his SPC Mogul.









With steam up, Alan's Mogul edged out of the steaming bay as it prepared to pick up a string of coaches.









Alan took this picture as his train rounded the rear of the layout.









Mattias Wormold came down from Montreal with his Roundhouse Sammie.









As you can see in Alan Redeker's YouTube posting, his Sammie can really move out smartly. We also discovered that it's a pulling fool. Matt started out with four hopper cars. Then, he added five more freight cars. Finally, he added four coaches. The Sammie didn't care -- it just pulled them all. (All of the AMS freight cars and coaches had ball bearings).









Walt Stolte has built a number of critters. This is his latest effort -- a scratch-built, alcohol fired 7/8n2 critter.









Walt does a remarkable job of turning odds and ends from his shop into smooth-running models.









This critter is a really smooth, slow runner.









As the critter came around the first time, it became clear that the roof would have to be taken off in order to clear (and I thought my K28 was a space hog …)








Llyn


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan and Llyn--thanks for posting the pictures. And, clearance has been increased for 7/8ths critters. Yesterday, I cut the lattice and raised it 3 1/2". Walt, it's safe now for you to come back. Really glad that the brand new wood superstructure didn't get crunched! 

Larry


----------

